# ********* SYCO -VS- NENE *********



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT

I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOP CALL THAT WENT DOWN TODAY IN GARDENA,CA,,,,,, SYCO WENT UP AGAISNT NENE FROM MAJESTICS C.C

IT WAS SYCO'S NEW REGAL AGAISNT NENE'S CUTLASS,, IT ALL WENT DOWN ABOUT 8 PM,,, 

EXCLUSIVE FOOTAGE ONE MORE TIME, LOOK OUT FOR THIS SHOP CALL ON VOL # 21

THE REMATCH WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW ( TUESDAY AFTERNOON )*

[attachmentid=325083]

[attachmentid=325084]

[attachmentid=325085]

[attachmentid=325086]

[attachmentid=325087]

*THE PICTURES I TOOK CAME OUT PRETTY BAD,, I WAS FILMING AN TAKING PICTURES AT THE SAME TIME, PLUS IT WAS RAINING !!!!!*


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

That don't look like rain 

How did the lowrider shoot go for Nene?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOOD JOB NENE AND SYKO AND TRUUCHA FOR THE PICTURES


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I guess the black car lost???? is Syco's car a single too????


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 24 2005, 11:29 PM~4065638
> *That don't look like rain
> 
> How did the lowrider shoot go for Nene?
> *


*THAT'S TOMORROW MORNING*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I knew at least one of them had to have no bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Truucha, when is v.21 shed. for release?


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

That looks like Spikes old frame on Syco's regal ...good pics though...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nen need more air in the tires homie put some Majestics juice in it uffin: :thumbsup: Looking good bro


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Oct 25 2005, 07:52 AM~4066684
> *That looks like Spikes old frame on Syco's regal ...good pics though...
> *


I WAS THINKING THAT LAST NIGHT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

nene's cutlas looks pretty clean though


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAKER64 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Oct 25 2005, 07:52 AM~4066684
> *That looks like Spikes old frame on Syco's regal ...good pics though...
> *


WELL RATHER IT WAS SPIKES OR THE "PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES" FRAME! WHAT MATTERS IS WHO REDID IT TO GET UP THE WAY IT DID, I GIVE THEM PROPS! :worship:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAKER64_@Oct 25 2005, 01:45 PM~4069098
> *WELL RATHER IT WAS SPIKES OR THE "PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES" FRAME!  WHAT MATTERS IS WHO REDID IT TO GET UP THE WAY IT DID, I GIVE THEM PROPS! :worship:
> *


Isn't it a double pump now??? I think spike was getting more height and If I'm not mistaking his was single pump?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 25 2005, 02:23 AM~4065959
> *I knew at least one of them had to have no bumper. :biggrin:
> *


they both dont


----------



## LAKER64 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Oct 25 2005, 03:29 PM~4069421
> *Isn't it a double pump now??? I think spike was getting more height and If I'm not mistaking his was single pump?
> *


WELL ALL I KNOW IS IF 80+ AIN'T HIGH ENOUGH!!!! THEN UR GUESS IS AS GOOD AS MINE.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SPIKE'S REGAL WAS A SINGLE PUMP AND WAS HITTING 70+ AND SYCO'S FRAME LOOKS LIKE SPIKE'S REGAL FRAME AND ALSO NENE'S CUTLASS LOOKS CLEAN AND GET'S HELLA AIR.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MAN WHO CARES WHERE OR WHOS FRAME THAT IS, THIS AINT NO TRIAL HEARING, THIS HOPPING STOP TRYING TO BE ON THE WITNESS STAND, LET EM HOPP WITH NO HATE ENVOLVED! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 25 2005, 08:46 PM~4071536
> *MAN WHO CARES WHERE OR WHOS FRAME THAT IS, THIS AINT NO TRIAL HEARING, THIS HOPPING STOP TRYING TO BE ON THE WITNESS STAND, LET EM HOPP WITH NO HATE ENVOLVED! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THIS ARE SOME PICTURES I TOOK IT WAS DARK OUT THERE SO HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## LAKER64 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 25 2005, 08:46 PM~4071536
> *MAN WHO CARES WHERE OR WHOS FRAME THAT IS, THIS AINT NO TRIAL HEARING, THIS HOPPING STOP TRYING TO BE ON THE WITNESS STAND, LET EM HOPP WITH NO HATE ENVOLVED! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING WELL SAID THANX!!!!


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

so what was the verdict?


----------



## LAKER64 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Oct 25 2005, 11:07 PM~4072599
> *so what was the verdict?
> *


SYKO AND DOWN LOW CUSTOM HYDRAULICS DID IT ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

inches???.Who hit what?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

SORRY HOMIE I YOUST TOOK THE PICTURES HOMIE BUT I WAS LOOKING AT THIS ASS IN FRONT OF ME SORRY BUT THIS CHICK ASS WAS FIRST :dunno:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOOD JOB CHINA MAN ON THE MALIBU IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LOOK FOR ALL THIS ACTION ON VOL # 21*


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 26 2005, 03:34 AM~4072772
> *SORRY HOMIE I YOUST TOOK THE PICTURES HOMIE BUT I WAS LOOKING AT THIS ASS IN FRONT OF ME SORRY BUT THIS CHICK ASS WAS FIRST  :dunno:
> *


you take a picture :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THATS WHAT I SAY BUY THIS DVD IT GOING TO BE GOOD VOL 21 TRUUCHA KEEP DOING GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

NE'NE AND THE BIG M DOES IT AGAIN, OH YEAH, BY THE WAY I CAME OUT THERE WITH THE MALIBU AND BUST THAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*TRUUCHA VOL # 21*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: L.A's FINEST CC BIG ROB WAS IN THE HOUSE AND TOOK PICTURES FOR HOMIES FROM LAYITLOW .COM


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

when does it come out??


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

NOV 6 I THINK


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 26 2005, 03:52 AM~4072871
> *:thumbsup: L.A's FINEST CC BIG ROB WAS IN THE HOUSE AND TOOK PICTURES FOR HOMIES FROM LAYITLOW .COM
> *


damn thats crazy...that guy actually had time to bust out a tape measure and measure how high the car was in the air, before it came down???




















:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAKER64_@Oct 25 2005, 11:08 PM~4072617
> *SYKO AND DOWN LOW CUSTOM HYDRAULICS DID IT ONCE AGAIN!
> *


YEAH O.K...IT LOOKS LIKE U WERE LOOKING AT THE WRONG CARS!!!!!!CAUSE THE BIG WASNT PLAYING 2NITE.....THEY CAME BACK SUPER STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKS LIKE JOSE AND SYKO WERE THE VICTUM..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 26 2005, 12:16 AM~4072981
> *YEAH O.K...IT LOOKS LIKE U WERE LOOKING AT THE WRONG CARS!!!!!!CAUSE THE BIG WASNT PLAYING 2NITE.....THEY CAME BACK SUPER STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKS LIKE JOSE AND SYKO WERE THE VICTUM..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TELL HIM HOMIE, WE WAS BREAKIN ****** ASSES TONITE, THE BIG M BABEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2005, 11:30 PM~4065644
> *I guess the black car lost???? is Syco's car a single too????
> *


YEAH...NENE LOST,BUT HE CAME BACK STRONG,WITH BACK UP.....SYCO'S CARS IS A DOUBLE PUMP.......


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Oct 26 2005, 12:18 AM~4072991
> *TELL HIM HOMIE, WE WAS BREAKIN ****** ASSES TONITE, THE BIG BABEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

tonight was cool, it was a long ass drive from montclair though. we had to hit up king taco on the way home. :biggrin: whens the next rematch supposed to happen??


----------



## p dogg (Oct 3, 2005)

when r u guys comin to az to hop???????????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p dogg_@Oct 26 2005, 01:37 AM~4073052
> *when r u guys comin to az to hop???????????
> *


in November for the Individual pic.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Nene, remember this ?????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and this?????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

good job nene,,,,,,,,,,,mofles said take him to breakfast,,,,,,,,,,,you owe him


----------



## DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Oct 26 2005, 12:18 AM~4072991
> *TELL HIM HOMIE, WE WAS BREAKIN ****** ASSES TONITE, THE BIG M BABEEEEEEEEEE
> *


SYKO SAYS SMILE NOW CRY LATER......


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 26 2005, 11:23 AM~4075269
> *SYKO SAYS SMILE NOW CRY LATER......
> *


syko says,,,,,,,. are you his secratery


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS GOING ON JOSE YOU GOING TO LET HIM DO THAT


----------



## DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Oct 25 2005, 11:48 PM~4072847
> *NE'NE AND THE BIG M DOES IT AGAIN, OH YEAH, BY THE WAY I CAME OUT THERE WITH THE MALIBU AND BUST THAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SYKO SAID FOR ALL THOSE BIG MOUTHS HE'S COMING OUT TO GET YOU ALL.... 1 BY 1 HOUSE CALLS, SHOP CALLS, OR AT YOUR JOB!!!!!!! WE COMING.... JOSE AND SYKO AIN'T NO HATERZZZZZ.. IF MAJESTICS THINKS THEY WON BIG TIME JOSE AND SYKO GIVE THEM PROPS!!!!! REMEMBER SMILE :biggrin: NOW CRY :tears: LATER..


----------



## DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 26 2005, 11:57 AM~4075554
> *syko says,,,,,,,. are you his secratery
> *


DAMN RIGHT THIS FEMALE IS SYKO SECRETARY I ONLY QUOTE WHAT HE TELLS ME TO QUOTE DON'T HATE.....


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

TAHTS WHAT IM TALKING REAL RIDERS SYCO AND NENE


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Oct 26 2005, 12:18 AM~4072991
> *TELL HIM HOMIE, WE WAS BREAKIN ****** ASSES TONITE, THE BIG M BABEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 I was there...the BIG "M" put it down...oh sorry PUT IT UP......I saw necca's crying...foe real! NENE speak on it! ...ps who ever fount that blunt I lost ...return it and there's a reward that was the bomb!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 26 2005, 11:03 AM~4075607
> *I was there...the BIG "M"  put it down...oh sorry PUT IT UP......I saw necca's crying...foe real!  NENE speak on it! ...ps who ever fount that blunt I lost ...return it and there's a reward that was the bomb!
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 26 2005, 12:00 PM~4075584
> *DAMN RIGHT THIS FEMALE IS SYKO SECRETARY I ONLY QUOTE WHAT HE TELLS ME TO QUOTE DON'T HATE.....
> *


*THATS COOL NO HATE,,SYKO KNOWS BIG RICH GOT RESPECT FOR HIM :biggrin: *


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 25 2005, 08:46 PM~4071536
> *MAN WHO CARES WHERE OR WHOS FRAME THAT IS, THIS AINT NO TRIAL HEARING, THIS HOPPING STOP TRYING TO BE ON THE WITNESS STAND, LET EM HOPP WITH NO HATE ENVOLVED! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



THERE ISN'T NO HATING I JUST SAID IT LOOKED LIKE THAT FRAME THAT'S ALL BOTH SYCO AND NENE ARE GAME GOOD HOPPER'S.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Oct 26 2005, 03:37 PM~4077020
> *THERE ISN'T NO HATING I JUST SAID IT LOOKED LIKE THAT FRAME THAT'S ALL BOTH SYCO AND NENE ARE GAME GOOD HOPPER'S.
> *


DONT TRIP, ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

So who took the loss?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 26 2005, 04:53 PM~4077570
> *So who took the loss?
> *


 not NENE from the big "M"...but I see you got a compton car in your avitar.......?....nice where did you get that pic..I need some more on that car


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP WALLY DOG! I FOUND THEM PIC'S SOMEWHERE ON THIS SITE! I RIDE WITH MAJESTICS IN AZ!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

looks good guys keep it up !


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just wana say that it was a good hop again with no violence no shootingand we all went home in one pice.but still i wana say that we woped that ass.and we are not smiling right now but we are selebrating. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 25 2005, 11:40 PM~4072807
> *LOOK FOR ALL THIS ACTION ON VOL # 21
> *


WHEN WILL THAT BE OUT AN XMAS SPECIAL I HOPE


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 26 2005, 11:58 AM~4075569
> *SYKO SAID FOR ALL THOSE BIG MOUTHS HE'S COMING OUT TO GET YOU ALL.... 1 BY 1 HOUSE CALLS, SHOP CALLS,  OR AT YOUR JOB!!!!!!! WE COMING.... JOSE AND SYKO AIN'T NO HATERZZZZZ.. IF MAJESTICS THINKS THEY WON BIG TIME JOSE AND SYKO GIVE THEM PROPS!!!!! REMEMBER SMILE  :biggrin:  NOW CRY :tears: LATER..
> *


NO BIG MOUTHS,ON THIS SIDE HOMIE!!THE LOUDER WE GET,THE MORE INCHES WE GAIN.BY THE WAY,THOSE WERE CLUB MEMBERS,NOT CHEER LEADERS :cheesy: DONT FORGET,WE DONE A REMACH THE VERY NEXT DAY........LET'S SEE HOW LONG IT'S GONNA TAKE U GUYS TO COME BACK FOR A REMACH.....U GUY'S SAID SYKO'S BACK! WELL NO DISRESPECT, BUT THE BIG M NEVER LEFT THE BUILDING..LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 26 2005, 11:23 AM~4075269
> *SYKO SAYS SMILE NOW CRY LATER......
> *


THE INCHES U SEE NOW,WONT BE THE INCHES U SEE LATER.......


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 YEAH WHO ARE YOU ? YOUR ALWAYS INSTIGATING


> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 26 2005, 11:33 PM~4080081
> *SYKO SAID IDENTIFY YOURSELF AND GIVE ME AN ADDRESS AND WE'LL BE THERE TONITE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT UP NENE WHEN YOU HEADED UP NORTH AGAIN IT WAS COOL TO SEE ONE OF THE BIG DOGS FROM DOWN SOUTH HOPPING HOPE TO SEE YA HEAR AGAIN IN THE YA AREA. FOR NEXT YEAR KING OF THE STREET.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 26 2005, 10:50 PM~4080143
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 YEAH WHO ARE YOU ? YOUR ALWAYS INSTIGATING
> *


          :biggrin:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 27 2005, 08:01 AM~4081165
> *                  :biggrin:
> *


IM PACHECO FROM THE LITTLE M CAR CLUB...(MY WAY CAR CLUB)BRAAAAAAND NEEEEEEEEEEW NIIIIIIIIIIIGA..WE AINT SCARED OF NO BODY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 26 2005, 10:15 PM~4079996
> *NO BIG MOUTHS,ON THIS SIDE HOMIE!!THE LOUDER WE GET,THE MORE INCHES WE GAIN.BY THE WAY,THOSE WERE CLUB MEMBERS,NOT CHEER LEADERS :cheesy: DONT FORGET,WE DONE A REMACH THE VERY NEXT DAY........LET'S SEE HOW LONG IT'S GONNA TAKE U GUYS TO COME BACK FOR A REMACH.....U GUY'S SAID SYKO'S BACK! WELL NO DISRESPECT, BUT THE BIG M NEVER LEFT THE BUILDING..LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 27 2005, 08:35 AM~4081331
> *IM PACHECO FROM THE LITTLE M CAR CLUB...(MY WAY CAR CLUB)BRAAAAAAND NEEEEEEEEEEW  NIIIIIIIIIIIGA..WE AINT SCARED OF NO BODY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


foshizzle my nizzle :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 27 2005, 08:35 AM~4081331
> *IM PACHECO FROM THE LITTLE M CAR CLUB...(MY WAY CAR CLUB)BRAAAAAAND NEEEEEEEEEEW  NIIIIIIIIIIIGA..WE AINT SCARED OF NO BODY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 27 2005, 08:35 AM~4081331
> *IM PACHECO FROM THE LITTLE M CAR CLUB...(MY WAY CAR CLUB)BRAAAAAAND NEEEEEEEEEEW  NIIIIIIIIIIIGA..WE AINT SCARED OF NO BODY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 majesticscompton.com.....*****.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 26 2005, 11:15 PM~4079996
> *NO BIG MOUTHS,ON THIS SIDE HOMIE!!THE LOUDER WE GET,THE MORE INCHES WE GAIN.BY THE WAY,THOSE WERE CLUB MEMBERS,NOT CHEER LEADERS :cheesy: DONT FORGET,WE DONE A REMACH THE VERY NEXT DAY........LET'S SEE HOW LONG IT'S GONNA TAKE U GUYS TO COME BACK FOR A REMACH.....U GUY'S SAID SYKO'S BACK! WELL NO DISRESPECT, BUT THE BIG M NEVER LEFT THE BUILDING..LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *GANGSTA SHIT* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOTTY'S FURBELLY_@Oct 27 2005, 11:48 AM~4082829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JOSE SAID "GOOD FUCKEN PICTURE MOTHER FUCKER" :biggrin: BUT ONE THING YOU FORGOT IT'S "BUDLITE" HATER......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Oct 27 2005, 06:56 AM~4080747
> *WHAT UP NENE WHEN YOU HEADED UP NORTH AGAIN IT WAS COOL TO SEE ONE OF THE BIG DOGS FROM DOWN SOUTH HOPPING HOPE TO SEE YA HEAR AGAIN IN THE YA AREA. FOR NEXT YEAR KING OF THE STREET.
> *


I WANNA KNOW WHEN DO WE SEE YOUR CAR...DO YOU EVEN HAVE ONE? :uh:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

_*YOU NEED TO PUT SOME BUDS IN THE TUB THAT WHAT JOSE DRINKS*_







:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 27 2005, 05:15 AM~4079996
> *NO BIG MOUTHS,ON THIS SIDE HOMIE!!THE LOUDER WE GET,THE MORE INCHES WE GAIN.BY THE WAY,THOSE WERE CLUB MEMBERS,NOT CHEER LEADERS :cheesy: DONT FORGET,WE DONE A REMACH THE VERY NEXT DAY........LET'S SEE HOW LONG IT'S GONNA TAKE U GUYS TO COME BACK FOR A REMACH.....U GUY'S SAID SYKO'S BACK! WELL NO DISRESPECT, BUT THE BIG M NEVER LEFT THE BUILDING..LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BIG M IN THE HOUSE. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice hoppers!


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 25 2005, 11:56 PM~4072903
> *
> *


Who's cutty is this. :biggrin:


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 27 2005, 02:21 PM~4083045
> *JOSE SAID "GOOD FUCKEN PICTURE MOTHER FUCKER"  :biggrin: BUT ONE THING YOU FORGOT IT'S "BUDLITE" HATER......
> *


tell jose chubs from AZ said whats up!!!


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

HEY JOSE,MEME SAID WATTS UP :twak:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 28 2005, 12:39 PM~4089029
> *HEY JOSE,MEME SAID WATTS UP  :twak:
> *


_*OHH YOU SAID MEME *_ :dunno:


----------



## DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Oct 28 2005, 12:39 PM~4089029
> *HEY JOSE,MEME SAID WATTS UP  :twak:
> *


TELL "MEME" I SAID WHATS UP! AND WHEN IS HE COMING OUT OF HIDING!!! AND TELL HIM WHEN CAN I GET PAID? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not hiding homie is in michigan


----------



## DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 28 2005, 09:22 PM~4092127
> *not hiding homie is in michigan
> *


COOL TELL HIM I SAID PUT A CAR TOGETHER AND COME BACK TO HIS ROOTS SEE WHAT HE GOT TO HOP!!!! HE GOTS MY CHIRP AND HOME PHONE CALL ME UP SO WE CAN SCHEDULE A HOP!!! OR IF NOT WE'LL GO TO MICHIGAN IT'S NOT THAT FAR! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 28 2005, 09:41 PM~4092237
> *COOL TELL HIM I SAID PUT A CAR TOGETHER AND COME BACK TO HIS ROOTS SEE WHAT HE GOT TO HOP!!!!  HE GOTS MY CHIRP AND HOME PHONE CALL ME UP SO WE CAN SCHEDULE A HOP!!! OR IF NOT WE'LL GO TO MICHIGAN IT'S NOT THAT FAR! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 28 2005, 09:41 PM~4092237
> *COOL TELL HIM I SAID PUT A CAR TOGETHER AND COME BACK TO HIS ROOTS SEE WHAT HE GOT TO HOP!!!!  HE GOTS MY CHIRP AND HOME PHONE CALL ME UP SO WE CAN SCHEDULE A HOP!!! OR IF NOT WE'LL GO TO MICHIGAN IT'S NOT THAT FAR! :biggrin:
> *


fyi in the midwest they hop whole cars clean ones at that


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 12:31 AM~4092974
> *fyi in the midwest they hop whole cars clean ones at that
> *


i know were you live im going to your home town in a few weeks cant wait to see you. :uh: i wana have fun with you little hatter.lol.


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

getem nene

hey nene tell my dad i said wat up !1


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 29 2005, 12:38 AM~4093165
> *i know were you live im going to your home town in a few weeks cant wait to see you. :uh: i wana have fun with you little hatter.lol.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :around: :around:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 29 2005, 12:38 AM~4093165
> *i know were you live im going to your home town in a few weeks cant wait to see you. :uh: i wana have fun with you little hatter.lol.
> *


  ill take you to my favorite junk yard and find a bumper for that cutlass and show you how to mount one that wont fall off


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 10:17 AM~4094235
> * ill take you to my favorite junk yard and find a bumper for that cutlass and show you how to mount one that wont fall off
> *


why you dont show me were to buy some glue to help you put on your caddy


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey let me know if you need a donation to :0 help you put your shit together


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOWN LOW HYDRO CPT_@Oct 28 2005, 11:41 PM~4092237
> *COOL TELL HIM I SAID PUT A CAR TOGETHER AND COME BACK TO HIS ROOTS SEE WHAT HE GOT TO HOP!!!!  HE GOTS MY CHIRP AND HOME PHONE CALL ME UP SO WE CAN SCHEDULE A HOP!!! OR IF NOT WE'LL GO TO MICHIGAN IT'S NOT THAT FAR! :biggrin:
> *


you all can do it here and make money at the same time

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214294


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 29 2005, 11:05 AM~4094586
> *why you dont show me were to buy some glue to help you put on your caddy
> *


still on that under construction pic let me update that for you. like we schooled your ass in the model forum theres a big difference between in progress and complete and hlaf assed complete like your cars


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I cant believe a guy that builds models is arguing with a guy that builds real cars, im not a fan of no bumper cars but come on dude you build models.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2005, 06:46 PM~4096632
> *I cant believe a guy that builds models is arguing with a guy that builds real cars, im not a fan of no bumper cars but come on dude you build models.
> *


not models, bikes i got the cash to build a car but where the fuck am i gonna store/build it? also theres a lot of narrowminded fucks that hate non traditionlists like myself thank god most of those pricks will die when california hopefully sinks under the ocean. i will build a car in this lifetime a non traditional at that


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 06:37 PM~4096905
> *not models, bikes i got the cash to build a car but where the fuck am i gonna store/build it? also theres a lot of narrowminded fucks that hate non traditionlists like myself thank god most of those pricks will die when california hopefully sinks under the ocean. i will build a car in this lifetime a non traditional at that
> *


Dude, if Cali sinks, that means no more chicken


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Highridah, how much to build a model of my caddy? :cheesy:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 30 2005, 12:16 AM~4097802
> *Highridah, how much to build a model of my caddy?  :cheesy:
> *


youre asking the wrong guy im still a beginner at the airbrush and the plastic cadillac coupe isnt out yet


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 11:18 PM~4097806
> *youre asking the wrong guy im still a beginner at the airbrush and the plastic cadillac coupe isnt out yet
> *


Can you find someone who can hook it up then?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 30 2005, 12:27 AM~4097830
> *Can you find someone who can hook it up then?
> *


ask in the model car forums but i highly recomend 408nut, marinate, or 1ofakind youll have to talk to them about pricing


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 11:29 PM~4097834
> *ask in the model car forums but i highly recomend 408nut, marinate, or 1ofakind youll have to talk to them about pricing
> *


Thanks


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

NENE SHIT IS SWANGING BIG PROPS TO NENE.THE HOTTEST SHIT COMES OUT OF THE BIG CPT "HUBCITY" DAT IZ.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 07:37 PM~4096905
> *not models, bikes i got the cash to build a car but where the fuck am i gonna store/build it? also theres a lot of narrowminded fucks that hate non traditionlists like myself thank god most of those pricks will die when california hopefully sinks under the ocean. i will build a car in this lifetime a non traditional at that
> *


LMFAO build what a s-10 on 17's and call it a day? shut the fuck up and show some respect to people buildin real cars :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 30 2005, 08:21 AM~4098697
> *LMFAO build what a s-10 on 17's and call it a day? shut the fuck up and show some respect to people buildin real cars :uh:
> *


 :uh: all i need is paint and a interior dipshit but im bored of the truck its not fun enough to drive


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 30 2005, 02:26 PM~4100474
> *:uh: all i need is paint and a interior dipshit but im bored of the truck its not fun enough to drive
> *


it takes more then paint n interior to gain respect.Give these hoppers respect because i dont see you getting any inches,with or without a bumper!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 30 2005, 02:38 PM~4100505
> *it takes more then paint n interior to gain respect.Give these hoppers respect because i dont see you getting any inches,with or without a bumper!
> *


so in order to be a lowrider my truck has to hop really

FUCK YOU with all due disrespect


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 30 2005, 04:43 PM~4100525
> *so in order to be a lowrider my truck has to hop really
> 
> FUCK YOU with all due disrespect
> *


HEY FOOL WHO ARE YOU FOOL LISTEN WHEN I FIND YOU AND I AM CLOSE YOU BETTER WISH YOU NEVER FUCKED WITH THE M BISAOTCH CHECK YOUR SELF FOOL :angry:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 30 2005, 02:43 PM~4100525
> *so in order to be a lowrider my truck has to hop really
> 
> FUCK YOU with all due disrespect
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH i hope they find you and rape you in the ass dry.stick to building your little toys and let the bigboys build real cars :uh:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 29 2005, 11:08 AM~4094593
> *hey let me know if you need a donation to  :0 help you put your shit together
> *


NENE THE BIG BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 31 2005, 01:03 PM~4107419
> *NENE THE BIG BALLER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 29 2005, 12:05 PM~4094586
> *why you dont show me were to buy some glue to help you put on your caddy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 06:04 PM~4096464
> *still on that under construction pic let me update that for you. like we schooled your ass in the model forum theres a big difference between in progress and complete and hlaf assed complete like your cars
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS STUPID!!!!!! LOWRIDER PLATES,WITH SOME BIG ASS TIRES??UR CONFUSE UR DAME SELF....THE PAINT ON IT,LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!! FACE IT,UR LIFE IS LIKE SHIT.....U HAVE NO SKILLS ON DOING ANYTHING... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 07:37 PM~4096905
> *not models, bikes i got the cash to build a car but where the fuck am i gonna store/build it? also theres a lot of narrowminded fucks that hate non traditionlists like myself thank god most of those pricks will die when california hopefully sinks under the ocean. i will build a car in this lifetime a non traditional at that
> *


U NEED TO STOP BUILDING MODELS CAR AND FINISH COLLECTING UR TEDDY BEARS ON UR TV SHELF!!! IS THATS UR ROOM WITH THE TEDDY BEARS ALL AROUND???UR MODELS LOOKS FUCKEN UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS NEW YEAR'S PINIC>>>>>and HOP>>>>>LONG BEACH VETERAN'S MEMORIAL STADIUM....GATES OPEN AT 6.30 am JAN. 1, 2006


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 3 2005, 09:55 AM~4127760
> *:biggrin: MAJESTICS NEW YEAR'S PINIC>>>>>and HOP>>>>>LONG BEACH VETERAN'S MEMORIAL STADIUM....GATES OPEN AT 6.30 am  JAN. 1, 2006
> *


WHATS THE COVER CHARGE WALLYDOGG


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 29 2005, 06:37 PM~4096905
> *not models, bikes i got the cash to build a car but where the fuck am i gonna store/build it? also theres a lot of narrowminded fucks that hate non traditionlists like myself thank god most of those pricks will die when california hopefully sinks under the ocean. i will build a car in this lifetime a non traditional at that
> *


if you got so much cash why don't yo move to a bigger house and use the garage for parking cars like we do insted of living in your parents house in there garage you little have baked


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 27 2005, 12:19 PM~4083372
> *YOU NEED TO PUT SOME BUDS IN THE TUB THAT WHAT JOSE DRINKS
> 
> 
> ...


man you guys got juck all [email protected]#k up on this one.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 3 2005, 11:31 PM~4133833
> *if you got so much cash why don't yo move to a bigger house and use the garage for parking cars like we do insted of living in your parents house in there garage you little have baked
> *


working on buying my own i didnt think houses were cheap out here cause theyre not.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

fuck this chapete


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah+Oct 29 2005, 11:29 PM~4097834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask the homie marinate,he gets down and hes cool tell him street stars sent you....
hes down with MAJESTICS too :0


----------

